# Liberty County Flathead Tournament



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

T-1hr I'll be Bristol bound for the first flathead tournament of the year. Got the boat loaded up with roughly 75 bream/warmouth/bullheads. 

Hoping to have some good news to report. Lord knows I've talked enough trash about this tournament that I need to produce some results. 

Will try to report as the night goes on. Tournament times runs from today at 4pm CST to 12pm CST tomorrow. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck man, sounds like a good time


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck! Looking forward to the reports.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope you squash em Skiff. Best of luck to ya.

We caught 6 this past Monday in the daytime on cut shad.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Good luck man. Sounds like your ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I was through Bristol and Blountstown this afternoon on hwy 20 and looked for some sort of banner or advertising sign for the tournament. Didn't see anything. Thought maybe there would be at least one sign pointing out how to get to the tournament launch,, etc.


Anyway, good luck to all the competitors. Looking forward to the reports.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I would of like to went to that. Good luck!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok Skiff its almost bed time we need a report,the only good reason not to post is yall are catching fish. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope that you are tearing them up !


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Probly got no signal haha, foiled a lot of my live reporting plans in the past


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

sure said:


> Probly got no signal haha, foiled a lot of my live reporting plans in the past


Oh so that was the prob/no signal/ Ill go with that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

If the wind is blowing their like it is here, you can probably stick your head out the door and here them fussing and cussing.

No fishing for me in this crap. 25mph+.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry to leave you guys hanging like that. We had absolutely no cell service all night. 

I won 4th place with a 30.5lb flathead. I'll give you all a report and some pics after I get this boat washed and a nice long shower. Sorry again, but stay tuned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I called it! I win!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice Skiff!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like it says 4th place won $300. A good payday.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We got this thing kicked off sometime around 5pm Saturday. 2 boats were sitting pretty close to the spot I wanted to start out at so we relocated to the next bend. Think we caught a flat before it got dark to break the ice. Once dark I forget the sequence in which we caught them but we landed a nice mix of blues, channels, and flatheads all night long. Unfortunately, there is no value to a blue cat unless you get the biggest one. It doesn't count toward your total weight, just pays out 1 place for largest nonflathead catfish. We got on one spot we caught 3 20lb blue cats in a row so we picked up and left that spot. We landed the big flathead right after we moved for the bluecat hole. When we got him in the boat I would have promised you he was 35lbs or better. Guess my weight guessing game is off. Once it got daylight the gar were uncontrollable. We left around 9am with only a few baits left. 

Great night on the river. Looking forward to the next one that'll be in June on the Choctawhatchee River. My home turf!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's the pics




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a money winner.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang Tyler, I bet you thought you had it won with that stud.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> Dang Tyler, I bet you thought you had it won with that stud.


I honestly thought he was much bigger than what he weighed. He was heavier on my scales than 8 hours later when we weighed him in on tournament scales.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good job. Our biggest was only 25lbs, with my tilt n trim going out not being able to go further than 2 bends from the ramp was tough.


----------

